# Charity Kitty Knit Pattern



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://ariadneknits.com/patterns/free/charity.pdf
This is adorable for you great pattern readers  :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh that's so squeezy cute!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Isnt it though!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadly, the store is gone. There are few enough LYS in Montreal; it's always sad when another one bites the dust.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cute kitty pattern! And I love knitting for charity. I'm sure I can find one that would love to have these.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

so sweet! thank you!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, hennalady. I'm a pushover for kitties. This one is really cute. I'll add it to my charity knitting pattern collection.

I've also been doing a few bears for the Mother Bear Project. It's also a great place to donate yarn you don't need. http://www.motherbearproject.org/


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Mama!! If you check my CATS page I do believe there are many kitty patterns there, and my bookmarks will reveal more cat related ideas! Even a kids Kitty bunting :O


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Now wouldn't that kitty go nicely as a newborn toy with a coordinating blankie for baby?...
I love to make coordinates.

Thanks Henna.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe an Evil Kitty washcloth LOL  O.K. Maybe the other one....


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Now wouldn't that kitty go nicely as a newborn toy with a coordinating blankie for baby?...
> I love to make coordinates.
> 
> Thanks Henna.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lol



hennalady said:


> Maybe an Evil Kitty washcloth LOL  O.K. Maybe the other one....
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cute, thanks for the link :-D


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, the store is gone. There are few enough LYS in Montreal; it's always sad when another one bites the dust.


Very sad - Hi Jessica-Jean.
We had a store called The Spinning Wheel here in Edmonton and I had just discovered it when it went up for sale. The owner had developed an allergy to wool. I tried but could not get enough funding to buy the inventory and take it over, too big a risk for the bank. So she ended up just selling everything off at ridiculously low prices, just to get rid of it. Now there is a dentist in there and it makes me sad when I pass it.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the kitty hennalady, on my to-do list.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Thanks, hennalady. I'm a pushover for kitties. This one is really cute. I'll add it to my charity knitting pattern collection.
> 
> I've also been doing a few bears for the Mother Bear Project. It's also a great place to donate yarn you don't need. http://www.motherbearproject.org/


Thank you for posting the link to the Mother Bear Project. Will have to try to do a few bears for them.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto that Mama!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is another adorable squishy kitty from Bernat:
http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=3989


hennalady said:


> http://ariadneknits.com/patterns/free/charity.pdf
> This is adorable for you great pattern readers  :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Too cute, hennalady! Another kitty to add to my growing list of to do stuffed animals.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I have some great crochet ones if you are interested  >


dragondrummer said:


> Too cute, hennalady! Another kitty to add to my growing list of to do stuffed animals.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> I have some great crochet ones if you are interested  >
> 
> 
> dragondrummer said:
> ...


I'm a double agent - knitter and crocheter. Of course I'm interested! Thanks in advance. Hugs.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are some great links!  http://www.amigurumipatterns.net/Cartoons-Games/
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/
http://www.freshstitches.com/free.php
http://www.squidoo.com/crochet-cat-patterns#module80856681
http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/tp/Cat-Patterns.htm
Here there be Dragons 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=3341&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
Let me know when you are done with all these and I will send more 



dragondrummer said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > I have some great crochet ones if you are interested  >
> ...


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

That little snow dragon is "too dang cute"  Does anyone watch "Merlin"?


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

The white one??? YES! I plan on making him. He has been screaming my name now for 2 months  And I am working my skills up to do the scarf 


mummsie said:


> That little snow dragon is "too dang cute"


 :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Oooooo. I like the scarf too. Not quite there yet (sigh)


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I did my first "Picture knitting" this last month. I am ready!!!!!


mummsie said:


> Oooooo. I like the scarf too. Not quite there yet (sigh)


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

You did a great job. I have alot of trouble reading patterns.with knitting only. In crochet I can make my own up if I choose. I'm a self taught knitter and I guess I just haven't challenged myself yet. I was nervous about frogging but conquered that by knitting a swatch instead of using a garmet, and made myself rip it out a few times with sweat rolling down my back and my tongue tucked just so in my cheek (giggle) and that cured me. More info than you asked for....


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont follow patterns either! Evil kitty was the first one i I ever followed all the way though. This one is done by a graph like graph paper. Just change color according to the graph. Evil kitty is here; http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html
It is done in a simple pattern of k however many, p however many etc. Might be good to try one of them. There are several posted through the link, all kittys of course! P.S. I do not even know what the heck frogging is, but I know everyone has a use for it 


mummsie said:


> You did a great job. I have alot of trouble reading patterns.with knitting only. In crochet I can make my own up if I choose. I'm a self taught knitter and I guess I just haven't challenged myself yet. I was nervous about frogging but conquered that by knitting a swatch instead of using a garmet, and made myself rip it out a few times with sweat rolling down my back and my tongue tucked just so in my cheek (giggle) and that cured me. More info than you asked for....


 :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Well a very big "Thank You". I will def. try it out. At my age I feel like the clock is tickin" ;-) ;-)


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

mummsie said:


> Well a very big "Thank You". I will def. try it out. At my age I feel like the clock is tickin" ;-) ;-)


Thats how I feel too!! Now or never, and never is not an option!!! Update me with your progress


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Frogging is ripping it out. Get the rippit;rippit???
Thanks for the kitty pattern - might make them for the Christmas boxes this year along with mini monkeys etc etc


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Good to know!!!


sweetsue said:


> Frogging is ripping it out. Get the rippit;rippit???
> Thanks for the kitty pattern - might make them for the Christmas boxes this year along with mini monkeys etc etc


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hennalady, Wow! These will keep me busy for quite a while! Love the Baby Snow Dragon and bunches of other patterns and it is great that freshstitches.com has a whole guide to amigurumi. You are such a sweetheart to post all these links! Thank you so much!!!!



HennaLadyKim said:


> Here are some great links!  http://www.amigurumipatterns.net/Cartoons-Games/
> http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/
> http://www.freshstitches.com/free.php
> http://www.squidoo.com/crochet-cat-patterns#module80856681
> ...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I totally missed your question about "Merlin"!! YES I LOVE that show


mummsie said:


> That little snow dragon is "too dang cute"  Does anyone watch "Merlin"?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

You are welcome! Be sure to check my bookmarks in my profile too. I have a LOT in there 


dragondrummer said:


> Hennalady, Wow! These will keep me busy for quite a while! Love the Baby Snow Dragon and bunches of other patterns and it is great that freshstitches.com has a whole guide to amigurumi. You are such a sweetheart to post all these links! Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> I totally missed your question about "Merlin"!! YES I LOVE that show
> 
> 
> mummsie said:
> ...


I'm so Totally a costume lover ... :shock: velvets, silks.....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I do ren faires!! I am a pirate wench..."Rrrregina" is my alter ego!!


mummsie said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> > I totally missed your question about "Merlin"!! YES I LOVE that show
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is Charity Kitty. Not sure on the placement of the legs. If you look at the picture they are well hidden and if I do the same she looks perfect. I embroidered the little flower. The scarf is only 4 stitches wide not 6 stitches.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Totally adorable, Sue! Love it.


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Totally too cute!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Great!! thanks for sharing


----------

